# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون بزرگ گاج

## am3175

سلادوستان کسی از ازمون بزرگ گاج خبر داره که کجا برگزار میشه ؟ کی برگزار میشه؟ جوایزش چیه؟ برای پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## Suicide

محلش رو از نمایندگی گاج شهرتون باید بپرسی دیگه ..
نفر اول 190 هزار تومن هر ماه... به مدت 4 سال

----------


## mahdi2015

جامع کنکوره در حالی که اونموقع قلمچی هنوز تموم نکرده

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


جامع کنکوره در حالی که اونموقع قلمچی هنوز تموم نکرده



یک هفته بعدش هم ( 18 اردیبهشت ) آزمون جامع سنجشه , بر اساس برنامه قلم چی هیچ کدوم از جامع های سنجش رو هم نمیشه شرکت کرد*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یه تک آرمون بر اساس کنکوره که گاج برای پز دادن برگذار میکنه و میخواد مثلا رکورد جامعه اماری رو بزنه . قیمتشم فک کنم 18 تومنه .

----------


## alpey

> یه تک آرمون بر اساس کنکوره که گاج برای پز دادن برگذار میکنه و میخواد مثلا رکورد جامعه اماری رو بزنه . قیمتشم فک کنم 18 تومنه .


با این هدف اصولا باید قیمت خیلی کمتری رو در نظر می گرفت...
هرچند فکر نکنم بجز کسایی که که از خودشون خیلی مطمعن اند  تو این ازمون شرکت کنند(با توجه به زمان ازمون)....
به نوعی کار تبلیغاتیه هم برا دیده شدن و هم استفده از رتبه برتر احتمالی کنکور اینده
هرچند عمو کاظم از الان شناسایی و مخشون رو میزنه که نرن

----------


## konkoorhani

تا کی مهلت ثبت نام داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir22

سلام
کسی میدونه آزمون بزرگ گاج برا همس یا فقط دانش آموزان میتونه شرکت کنن؟
یعنی فارق التحصیلان کنکوری میتونم شرکت کنن یا نه
این جوایزی که میگن رو واقعا تا 4 سال میدن یا تبلیغه؟

----------


## E.M10

سلام
همه می تونن
جایزشم چیز آنچنانی نیست که نتونن بدن!

----------


## Aghaee77

دوستان با قلمچی و سنجش مغایرت نداره
بنظرتون بریم خوبه؟
۸ اردیبهشته

----------


## amir22

اگه کسی بتونه اول تا دهم بشه شرکت کنه بهتره  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## amir22

مهلت ثبت نام تا کی هست

----------


## Aghaee77

تو سایتش که چیزی درمورد مهلت ثبت نام ننوشته ولی خب احتمالا تا اواخر فروردین وقت داشته باشه

----------


## hcch655688

جایزه واسه ارسلان یزدچیه

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amirhoseing79

> جایزه واسه ارسلان یزدچیه
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk


کلا اونایی که تبریزن و مدرسشون شهید مدنی هست همیشه اسمشون تو رتبه های برتر از ازمونا بگیر تا کنکور هست!
یروز برم ببینم اینا یعنی مثل ما میشینن میخونن یا جادو میکنن =|

----------


## yasintabriz

> کلا اونایی که تبریزن و مدرسشون شهید مدنی هست همیشه اسمشون تو رتبه های برتر از ازمونا بگیر تا کنکور هست!
> یروز برم ببینم اینا یعنی مثل ما میشینن میخونن یا جادو میکنن =|


من نمیدونم چرا همه گیر دادن به مدنی. خب علامه حلی و دستغیب هم هرساله رتبه برتر میدن دیگه.

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

آقا یاسین داداش خوبم شما خودتو ناراحت نکن ....دوستان یه چیز کلی عرض کردن!!شما که با میانگین تراز7900که بحثت جداست...پزشکی تهران شما را میخواند :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Aghaee77

دوستان چند نفر ثبت نام کردین ؟ آماده اید؟
منم هستم ولی خب هدفگذاری اصلیم رو سنجشه بعدیه هنوز یه سری چیزا رو نخوندم

----------


## hcch655688

سلام میشه الان ثبت نام کرد یا وقتش گذاشته

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Cyrus the Great

آزمون چطور بود؟!!!!!

----------


## amirdostaneh

> آزمون چطور بود؟!!!!!


ازمون خوبی بود حال کردم

#الکی_من_شرکت_کردم

----------


## bozorgvar

یادم رفت ثبت نام کنم  :Yahoo (21):  چطور بود حالا

----------


## amirdostaneh

نتیجه ازمون 2 شنبه میاد

----------


## Marshall

*با اون همه تبلیغ و بوق و کرنا فکر میکنم تعدادش هرچقدر هم که زیاد باشه از جامع سنجش هفته بعد کمتر باشه*

----------


## mohammad.sa

من نرفتم اما سوالا دیدم عالی بود.اصلا استاندارد و در حد کنکور...نه چرتو پرت مث قلم و سنجش...

----------


## uouo

جایی هس سوالا ما هم ببینیم ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## morteza_mah

> من نرفتم اما سوالا دیدم عالی بود.اصلا استاندارد و در حد کنکور...نه چرتو پرت مث قلم و سنجش...


اقا محمد سوالات کجا در دسترس هست ؟

----------


## a999

سلام من رفتم
ازمونش خوب بود یکم زیستش ابهام داشت مثل 94 بود
شیمیش اسون بود
ریاضیش درحده 94
فیزیکش هم ی چیزی بین 94 و 95
عمومیا ادبیاتش خیلی سخت بود
دینیش زیادی اسون بود مثلا اکثرا ایه بود
درکل استاندارد بود
ولی کیفیت برگذاریش افتضاح بوود
توشهره ما مشهد ک تعداد خیلی کم بود
تازه پاسخ نامه هم بهمون ندادن سایت مسخرش هم پاسخ نامه نذاشته

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام من رفتم
> ازمونش خوب بود یکم زیستش ابهام داشت مثل 94 بود
> شیمیش اسون بود
> ریاضیش درحده 94
> فیزیکش هم ی چیزی بین 94 و 95
> عمومیا ادبیاتش خیلی سخت بود
> دینیش زیادی اسون بود مثلا اکثرا ایه بود
> درکل استاندارد بود
> ولی کیفیت برگذاریش افتضاح بوود
> ...


عزیز پاسخ نامه رو بخاطر همین مسئله امنیت ازمون کلا نفرستادن ، دو شنبه میفرستن نمایندگی ها میتونید دریافت کنید . کیفیت برگذاری هم مربوط به حوزتون هست نه گاج! سطح کیفی سوالات گاج به نسبت خیلی بهتر از کانون هست .

----------


## Fatemehhhh

من رفتم ... 
عمومیاش خوب بود ... 
اما اختصاصیاش ... فقط شیمش متوسط بود که من شیمی نخونده بودم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
فیزیکش خیلی سخت بود  :Yahoo (101):  :Y (636):  :Y (636):  
یا سوالای فیزیک میکروطبقه بندی گاج خیلی آسونه یا اینا خیلی سختن  :Yahoo (101): 
ریاضیش خوب بود اما من نتونستم خوب بزنم

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> سلام من رفتم
> ازمونش خوب بود یکم زیستش ابهام داشت مثل 94 بود
> شیمیش اسون بود
> ریاضیش درحده 94
> فیزیکش هم ی چیزی بین 94 و 95
> عمومیا ادبیاتش خیلی سخت بود
> دینیش زیادی اسون بود مثلا اکثرا ایه بود
> درکل استاندارد بود
> ولی کیفیت برگذاریش افتضاح بوود
> ...


به نظر شما استاندارد بود ؟؟؟ فیزیکش زیادی سخت نبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bozorgvar

دوستان مایی که این آزمونو از دست دادیم جایی سوالو منتشر نمیکنن ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> دوستان مایی که این آزمونو از دست دادیم جایی سوالو منتشر نمیکنن ؟


معمولا کانال تلگرامش سوالا رو میزاره حالا نمیدونم این یکی رو هم میزاره یا نه 
آدرسشم : gaj_ir

----------


## alish78

> به نظر شما استاندارد بود ؟؟؟ فیزیکش زیادی سخت نبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟


شما سومی یا پیش؟
من که سومم فیزیک واقعا سخت بود

----------


## Chandler Bing

کی جوابو میزارن؟
 کارنامه کی میاد؟
 تلگرام ندارم اگر کسی میدونه بگه لطفا

----------


## m.e.a

_یعنی فقط اهله دل هاش!!(عاغایان قلم چی و بقیه!!)بیان فقط امنیت ازمون های گاج رو ببینن!!تا 5دقیقه قبل از بر گزاری ازمون هیشکی نمی تونه سوالا ها رو مثلا پخش کنه!!کارتن هاش مجهز شده به سنسور های خاصی!!
#امنیت
#قلم_چی_دوست_داریم!!
#_

----------


## Matrix M

> عزیز پاسخ نامه رو بخاطر همین مسئله امنیت ازمون کلا نفرستادن ، دو شنبه میفرستن نمایندگی ها میتونید دریافت کنید . کیفیت برگذاری هم مربوط به حوزتون هست نه گاج! سطح کیفی سوالات گاج به نسبت خیلی بهتر از کانون هست .


حوزه ما که دادن بعد از آزمون ( تهران دانشگاه سوره بود ) البته انگار پاسخنامه همون اواخر آزمون رسید دستشون.

+ در کل به نظرم آزمون استاندارد و خوبی بود ، مخصوصا زیستش.

----------


## Chandler Bing

تو حوزه ما یه ۲۰ دقیقه قبل از شروع آزمون دفترچه و پاسخبرگ جلومون بود :/
 میشد وارد کرد همون موقع :/

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> شما سومی یا پیش؟
> من که سومم فیزیک واقعا سخت بود


من پیشم ...

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> کی جوابو میزارن؟
>  کارنامه کی میاد؟
>  تلگرام ندارم اگر کسی میدونه بگه لطفا


گفتن دوشنبه کارنامه میاد

----------


## Fatemehhhh

مثل اینکه فیزیکش آسون بوده که کسی چیزی راجع بهش نمیگه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## morteza_mah

> _یعنی فقط اهله دل هاش!!(عاغایان قلم چی و بقیه!!)بیان فقط امنیت ازمون های گاج رو ببینن!!تا 5دقیقه قبل از بر گزاری ازمون هیشکی نمی تونه سوالا ها رو مثلا پخش کنه!!کارتن هاش مجهز شده به سنسور های خاصی!!
> #امنیت
> #قلم_چی_دوست_داریم!!
> #_


گویا اینطور نبوده ها

----------


## aminforte

خیلی مسخره بوووووووووووود و مطنم گاج ملیاردها هزینه تبلیغ کرده تا کیفیت ، من برادرم کلاس دهم بود اینقدر بشون رسیدن و کیک و اینا حتی مشاوره گذاشتن قبل امتحان ///// فقط به خاطر اینکه سال های بعد دیگ کسی قلمچی نره و بیان گاج ثبتنام کنن / از نظر من فقط ازمون سنجش اونم جامع ها برای امادگی در کنکور کافیه

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> خیلی مسخره بوووووووووووود و مطنم گاج ملیاردها هزینه تبلیغ کرده تا کیفیت ، من برادرم کلاس دهم بود اینقدر بشون رسیدن و کیک و اینا حتی مشاوره گذاشتن قبل امتحان ///// فقط به خاطر اینکه سال های بعد دیگ کسی قلمچی نره و بیان گاج ثبتنام کنن / از نظر من فقط ازمون سنجش اونم جامع ها برای امادگی در کنکور کافیه


نظرتون راجع به آزمون چی بود ؟ 
من که خودم سال دیگه بخوام به کسی پیشنهاد آزمون رفتن کنم ، میگم گزینه 2

----------


## azem

چقد سخت بود :Yahoo (114):

----------


## azem

> سطحش متوسط بود تازه بعضی سوالای زیستش خیلی آسون بودن خیلی


ریاضیش سخت بود
کلا سطحش مث کانون بود تقریبا. من فک می کردم اسون تر باشه

----------


## amirdostaneh

یکی میاد میگه در حد قلمچیه یکی میاد میگه بالاتر از قلمه یکی میاد میگه در حده سنجشه یکی میاد میگه در حد کنکوره یکی میاد میگه فیزیکش سخته یکی میگه فیزیکش راحته یکی میگه ریاضیش راحت بود یکی میگه ریاضیش سخته

مگه چند نوع ازمون بود که نظرات فرق میکنه یعنی انقدر با هم فرق میکنید :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## amir1378

من سنجش رفتم قلمچی رفتم مرات رفتم گزینه 2 رفتم 

استاندارد ترین آزمونی که توی عمرم دادم بود

یعنی قشنگ کیفیت سوالا حس میشد

----------


## morteza_mah

> من سنجش رفتم قلمچی رفتم مرات رفتم گزینه 2 رفتم 
> 
> استاندارد ترین آزمونی که توی عمرم دادم بود
> 
> یعنی قشنگ کیفیت سوالا حس میشد


اقا امیر سطح سوالات چطور بود ؟ و چند از ده زدید ؟ تراز قلم چیتون چند هست ؟

----------


## vahidz771

> ریاضیش سخت بود
> کلا سطحش مث کانون بود تقریبا. من فک می کردم اسون تر باشه


نه اسونتر نیست ، من تراز دوستم توی همین گاج 6800 تا 7000 هست ی اموزش بجای کسی رفت قلمچی ترازش 7400 شد! اونم توی 20000 نفر جامعه کانون! سخت تر نباشه اسونتر نیست ، البته شباهت با کنکور بخصوص توی درس های عمومی که حرف اول رو میزنه و اختصاصی ها هم از بقیه موسسات خیلی خیلی بهتر هست ، پارسال تو مجله برای رشته ریاضی زدن 95 درصد شباهت شگفت انگیز!

----------


## mehrab98

یه جوون مرد پیدا شه بزاره سوالارو    :Y (478):  
فیزیک گاج معمولا قشنگه و سخته یکم. شیمیشم که سوالای طول سالشو من دیدم به سنجش میگن زکی ! شیمیشم خیلی سخت میده نمیدونم اینبار چجور بوده...

----------


## Yalda_ams_

انقد گفتید خوب بود خفن بود مث کنکور بود استاندارد بود سخت بود مام دلمون خواست :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17): خب مام میخوایم از کجا گیر بیاریم؟خب من نتونستم برم میخواستم نشد.چیکار کنیم عاخه؟ :Y (403):  :Y (403):  :Y (403): مگه ما دل نداریم میاین انقد تعریفش میکنید.بترسید از روزی که آه مظلومی دامنتونو بگیره :Y (724):  منم موخواااااام :Y (403): 
کم بکوبید کاظمو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrdadlord

بچه ها من شب اومدم خونه  میزارم براتون سوالارو . 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

با ادمین گاج حرف زدم خودش گفت میزاریم به زودی حتما

----------


## amir1378

> اقا امیر سطح سوالات چطور بود ؟ و چند از ده زدید ؟ تراز قلم چیتون چند هست ؟


لینک صفحه ی قلم چی توی امضام هست  

به نظرم  استاندارد تر از قلم  و خیلی استاندارد تر از سنجش بود   

هنوز که کارنامه نیومده 
ولی از نظر شباهت به کنکور(منظورم این نیست حتما ایده ی تست های سال های قبل باشه بلکه ...) و استاندارد بودن (یعنی نسبت سوال سخت به آسون نحوه طرح تست سخت و ...)  میشه از ده نمره داد:
ادبیات 7
عربی 8
دینی 8
زبان 9
زمین 9
ریاضی 10(البته بیشتر سبک و درجه سختیش به 94 میخورد که احتمال میره با توجه به 100 های 95 یه تحول جزیی رخ بده)
زیست 9
فیزیک 9
شیمی  9.5  :Yahoo (112): (سال دومش خیلی نوسان داشت ولی کلا مثلا 5 یا 6 تا تست شکل دار و 16 17 تا تست مسئله و تعداد تست های شمارشی کاملا رعایت شده بود)

----------


## a999

> به نظر شما استاندارد بود ؟؟؟ فیزیکش زیادی سخت نبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟


فیزیک همش سخت نبود
مثلا مباحث پایه اکثرا خوب بود
ولی پیش ی مقدار سخت بود
بنظرم فیزیک درحده همون 94 بود

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> فیزیک همش سخت نبود
> مثلا مباحث پایه اکثرا خوب بود
> ولی پیش ی مقدار سخت بود
> بنظرم فیزیک درحده همون 94 بود


از شانس منه  :Yahoo (21): 
من فقط پیش خونده بودم پایه نخونده بودم  :Yahoo (21): 
اصن شما از این به بعد هر وقت خواستی بدونی کدوم قسمتُ آسون میدن ، بیاین از من بپرسین چیا رو نخوندی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Yalda_ams_

> با ادمین گاج حرف زدم خودش گفت میزاریم به زودی حتما



کجا میذاره؟

----------


## mehrdadlord

> بچه ها من شب اومدم خونه  میزارم براتون سوالارو . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


دفترچه اختصاصی آزمون دیروز 

http://s9.picofile.com/file/82934322...36612.pdf.html

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

> کجا میذاره؟


تو تلگرام خودشون

----------


## aminforte

در مورد سبک سوالاتش برای اولین بار تو عمرم احساس کردم یه ازمون ازمایشی در حد کنکور میدم چون پارسال هم کنکور دادم تجربه داشتم ، امنیتش هم عالی بود و سرجلسه واقعا احساس رقابت کردم نه مثل قلمچی که نصف شرکت کنندگان جواب هارو دارند ، ولیییی دوستانی که سال دیگ کنکور دارند این ازمون رو ملاک قرار ندند چون باتوجه تبلیغات گسترده گاج بیشتر با برگزاری این ازمون قصد جذب داوطلب برای ازمون های اینده رو داشت . در کل از نظر من این ازمون گاج از قلمچی و گزینه 2 بهتر بود ولی به جامع سنجش نمی رسه ، یاحق

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> دفترچه اختصاصی آزمون دیروز 
> 
> tmp_32629-اختصاصی ۸ اردیبهشت گاج-1804936612
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


مرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررسپاس..  ... عمومیشم بذار لطفا....اخه گاج عمومیاش خیلییییییی خوبه شنیدم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mehrdadlord

> مرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررسپاس..  ... عمومیشم بذار لطفا....اخه گاج عمومیاش خیلییییییی خوبه شنیدم


فعلا گوشیمو از خودم دور کردم . چیزی ندارم که اسکن کنم باهاش .عمومیش ؟ نه بابا ؛ خیلی ضعیف بود ... عربیش که متنش دو سه سطح از کنکور پایین تر بود . ترجمه و قواعدشم خوب نبود . دین و زندگیش که هیجی اصن ؛فازش فرق داشت با کنکور . زبانشم متن و کلوزش راحت بود در حالی که عمرا کنکور اینجور باشه ! ادبیاتشم انگار داشتی تستای ادبیات موضوعیو میزدی  :Yahoo (4): )  کلا ازمون جامع های پارسالشم که میزدم عمومیش همینطور بود ..ولی در مقایسه با قلم میشه گفت استاندارد تره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehran123

سلام 
تو بودجه بندي ازموناي گاج رو ازمون ٢٢ دي نوشته ازمون بزرگ كسي ميدونه فرقش با ازموناي عادي گاج چيه؟ سختره جايزه داره چي داره اخه كلا ازموناي گاج سوالاش خيلييييي اسونن گفتم اگه اين بهتره ايندفه به جاي قلمچي برم گاج

----------


## AmirAria

فکر کنم گاج به آزمونای جمع بندیش میگه آزمون بزرگ

----------


## Neo.Healer

آزمون جمع بندی اردیبهشتش که جایزه داشت برا نفر اول

----------


## Mehran123

> آزمون جمع بندی اردیبهشتش که جایزه داشت برا نفر اول


يني برا رتبه ١ بخونم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> يني برا رتبه ١ بخونم؟


ینی پارسال آزمون اردیبهشتش برا رتبه 1 کشور جایزه داشت که فک کنم ارسلان یزدچی اول شد 
امسال و دی رو نمیدونم 
اسم اون هم آزمون بزرگ بود 
اطلاعات کامل و جوایزشم اون موقع سایت گاج داشت

----------


## Mehran123

مرسي ممنونم از همتون 
 :Yahoo (16): Lets go for top 10

----------


## Mehran123

رتبم تك رقمي شد كارناممو ميزارم 
بچه ها اونايي كه تراز قلمشون بالا ٧٠٠٠ هست بياين اين ازمون گاجو
من ازمون اولشو رفتم ٥٠ شدم اونم بخاطر عمومي بياين بابا مث اينكه پول مول ميدن سوالاش ابه اب.

----------


## M.javaddd

اوه نمیدونستم

----------


## reza3327

سلام دوستان 
ایا امسال هم مثل 7 فروردین 96 ازمون بزرگ گاج با همون جوایز بزرگش برگزار میشه؟؟!

----------


## reza3327

UP

----------


## mahmood21755

:Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahmood21755

> سلادوستان کسی از ازمون بزرگ گاج خبر داره که کجا برگزار میشه ؟ کی برگزار میشه؟ جوایزش چیه؟ برای پیش دانشگاهی


منی که قبلا اخراج شدم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahmood21755

یادش بخیر استارتر این تاپیک من بود ...
گذر عمر ....

----------


## saj8jad

> یادش بخیر استارتر این تاپیک من بودم 
> چه زود رد شد ...
> رفع اسپم:آزمون بزرگ گاج خوبه واقعا





> منی که قبلا اخراج شدم





> یادش بخیر استارتر این تاپیک من بود ...
> گذر عمر ....


بسیار خب شرینیش فراموش نشه  :Yahoo (4): 
شماره کارتم خصوصی شد  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : آخر نفهمیدیم تو محمودی یا مسعودی یا اشرف مخلوقاتی یا که چی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> خخخ نه داداش مسعود اسم پسر آیندمه


بنازم دغدغه هاتو اصن  :Yahoo (65): 
خیلی خوب شد که رفع ابهام کردی و یه امت رو از گمراهی نجات دادی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

ازمون 8 اردیبهشت 96 جامع هستش یا مبحثی ؟ دانلودش کردم نمیدونم مطابق کنکوره بودجه بندیش ایا؟

----------

